# Anyone know where to buy gear/hgh with cc or echeck?



## Honest_Bio_Chem (Jun 2, 2017)

i kno everywhere accepts mg wu and pp, but does anyone out there reliable accept cc or echeck for payment?

thanks members


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 2, 2017)

No not at all.
!S!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 2, 2017)

Yeah just tell us your cc info and what u want and we'll get it shipped out as soon as payment goes thru


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 2, 2017)

Why are you still here?


----------



## Mad-scientist (Jun 2, 2017)

Do you really want to trust a criminal organization with your credit card info? Think about the multitude of different ways they can screw you over once they have your credit card information. Also you want to leave no paper trail for law enforcement to follow  or at least minimize it the most you can.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 2, 2017)

Your mom takes a credit card. She uses square and has the little swiper thing that goes in the phones headphone jack. 

So convenient. I don't have to go go the ATM before I give your mom ATM.


----------



## snake (Jun 2, 2017)

One neg rep for you.


----------



## Milo (Jun 2, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Your mom takes a credit card. She uses square and has the little swiper thing that goes in the phones headphone jack.
> 
> So convenient. I don't have to go go the ATM before I give your mom ATM.


If you sign up with an email, you get monthly reward points and travel miles. I just used a fake email and works great.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 2, 2017)

dr tillacle takes checks


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jun 3, 2017)

Just amazing !!!!!


----------



## PAwithmuscles (Jun 7, 2017)

its amazing how much the veteran posters here trash the poor newbies who I think in most cases are just honestly looking for some place to obtain gear. I understand about recommending something illegal but so many of the posts take on an aura of self-righteousness. Have none of you exceeded the speed limit, cheated on your taxes, or how about procuring and ingesting an illegal drug and maybe told a friend where he could purchase some drugs? Ever buy beer for some underage kids? None of us is blameless and is it really illegal to say you can buy gear at some website? You personally have not purchased anything. The best BB website by far and that exchange of information cannot be had here. I know we newbies are to read the rules which I did so I don't ask for sources but like I said what is the illegality of a recommendation. Now, please don't chastise me like I'm some poor ragamuffin. Teach us newbies something in an articulate manner. You repeatedly tell us to research. Well, here we are. Thanks.


----------



## Solomc (Jun 7, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Yeah just tell us your cc info and what u want and we'll get it shipped out as soon as payment goes thru


Lmfao. Nice eck


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 7, 2017)

PAwithmuscles said:


> its amazing how much the veteran posters here trash the poor newbies who I think in most cases are just honestly looking for some place to obtain gear. I understand about recommending something illegal but so many of the posts take on an aura of self-righteousness. Have none of you exceeded the speed limit, cheated on your taxes, or how about procuring and ingesting an illegal drug and maybe told a friend where he could purchase some drugs? Ever buy beer for some underage kids? None of us is blameless and is it really illegal to say you can buy gear at some website? You personally have not purchased anything. The best BB website by far and that exchange of information cannot be had here. I know we newbies are to read the rules which I did so I don't ask for sources but like I said what is the illegality of a recommendation. Now, please don't chastise me like I'm some poor ragamuffin. Teach us newbies something in an articulate manner. You repeatedly tell us to research. Well, here we are. Thanks.



WTF are you talking about?
I believe you missed the point.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 7, 2017)

PAwithmuscles said:


> its amazing how much the veteran posters here trash the poor newbies who I think in most cases are just honestly looking for some place to obtain gear. I understand about recommending something illegal but so many of the posts take on an aura of self-righteousness. Have none of you exceeded the speed limit, cheated on your taxes, or how about procuring and ingesting an illegal drug and maybe told a friend where he could purchase some drugs? Ever buy beer for some underage kids? None of us is blameless and is it really illegal to say you can buy gear at some website? You personally have not purchased anything. The best BB website by far and that exchange of information cannot be had here. I know we newbies are to read the rules which I did so I don't ask for sources but like I said what is the illegality of a recommendation. Now, please don't chastise me like I'm some poor ragamuffin. Teach us newbies something in an articulate manner. You repeatedly tell us to research. Well, here we are. Thanks.


 Newsflash dumb****: we tell them to piss off because buying something illegal through a website is retarded.


----------



## Milo (Jun 7, 2017)

PAwithmuscles said:


> its amazing how much the veteran posters here trash the poor newbies who I think in most cases are just honestly looking for some place to obtain gear. I understand about recommending something illegal but so many of the posts take on an aura of self-righteousness. Have none of you exceeded the speed limit, cheated on your taxes, or how about procuring and ingesting an illegal drug and maybe told a friend where he could purchase some drugs? Ever buy beer for some underage kids? None of us is blameless and is it really illegal to say you can buy gear at some website? You personally have not purchased anything. The best BB website by far and that exchange of information cannot be had here. I know we newbies are to read the rules which I did so I don't ask for sources but like I said what is the illegality of a recommendation. Now, please don't chastise me like I'm some poor ragamuffin. Teach us newbies something in an articulate manner. You repeatedly tell us to research. Well, here we are. Thanks.


No to all your questions. Does this give me credibility to tell you to **** yourself?


----------



## NoQuarter (Jun 7, 2017)

PAwithmuscles said:


> its amazing how much the veteran posters here trash the poor newbies who I think in most cases are just honestly looking for some place to obtain gear. I understand about recommending something illegal but so many of the posts take on an aura of self-righteousness. Have none of you exceeded the speed limit, cheated on your taxes, or how about procuring and ingesting an illegal drug and maybe told a friend where he could purchase some drugs? Ever buy beer for some underage kids? None of us is blameless and is it really illegal to say you can buy gear at some website? You personally have not purchased anything. The best BB website by far and that exchange of information cannot be had here. I know we newbies are to read the rules which I did so I don't ask for sources but like I said what is the illegality of a recommendation. Now, please don't chastise me like I'm some poor ragamuffin. Teach us newbies something in an articulate manner. You repeatedly tell us to research. Well, here we are. Thanks.



i see that you called yourself a "ragamuffin". I believe According to Webster; 
[h=2]Definition of ragamuffin[/h]


:  a ragged often disreputable person; _especially_  :  a poorly clothed often dirty child.  

So, I will only speak for myself and not other members.  I would not want to give a child any information that may hurt, harm or possibly be misinterpreted by someone who may or may not understand the language or words presented to them in an adult manner.  At least you were honest in saying you were disreputable, by definition only.  Please spend some money on properly dressing yourself first. Thanks, concerned member.


----------



## NoQuarter (Jun 7, 2017)

I guess you will have to look that one up.....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 7, 2017)

PAwithmuscles said:


> its amazing how much the veteran posters here trash the poor newbies who I think in most cases are just honestly looking for some place to obtain gear. I understand about recommending something illegal but so many of the posts take on an aura of self-righteousness. Have none of you exceeded the speed limit, cheated on your taxes, or how about procuring and ingesting an illegal drug and maybe told a friend where he could purchase some drugs? Ever buy beer for some underage kids? None of us is blameless and is it really illegal to say you can buy gear at some website? You personally have not purchased anything. The best BB website by far and that exchange of information cannot be had here. I know we newbies are to read the rules which I did so I don't ask for sources but like I said what is the illegality of a recommendation. Now, please don't chastise me like I'm some poor ragamuffin. Teach us newbies something in an articulate manner. You repeatedly tell us to research. Well, here we are. Thanks.



Try contributing something here before trying to tell us how to act.

Let's ask you the same ****ing question repeatedly day after day. See how you like it.


----------



## Dhemp45 (Jun 7, 2017)

PAwithmuscles said:


> its amazing how much the veteran posters here trash the poor newbies who I think in most cases are just honestly looking for some place to obtain gear. I understand about recommending something illegal but so many of the posts take on an aura of self-righteousness. Have none of you exceeded the speed limit, cheated on your taxes, or how about procuring and ingesting an illegal drug and maybe told a friend where he could purchase some drugs? Ever buy beer for some underage kids? None of us is blameless and is it really illegal to say you can buy gear at some website? You personally have not purchased anything. The best BB website by far and that exchange of information cannot be had here. I know we newbies are to read the rules which I did so I don't ask for sources but like I said what is the illegality of a recommendation. Now, please don't chastise me like I'm some poor ragamuffin. Teach us newbies something in an articulate manner. You repeatedly tell us to research. Well, here we are. Thanks.



With that logic why don't you give me the number to your dealer? all i want is some harmless bud. So you know your guy shouldn't mind a complete stranger in need calling his phone. You can trust me. See how easy that is, its true because I told you I'm legit. Or better yet since were "Buds" now why don't you give me his address & your name so i know where to find him & I can give him your recommendation?............................................................................................ If you can't understand how all this works, how hard it is to procure certain information & how saftly you have to guard it to keep some imbecile from screwing it up for everyone then i feel the information you seek will never be received


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 7, 2017)

PAwithmuscles said:


> its amazing how much the veteran posters here trash the poor newbies who I think in most cases are just honestly looking for some place to obtain gear. I understand about recommending something illegal but so many of the posts take on an aura of self-righteousness. Have none of you exceeded the speed limit, cheated on your taxes, or how about procuring and ingesting an illegal drug and maybe told a friend where he could purchase some drugs? Ever buy beer for some underage kids? None of us is blameless and is it really illegal to say you can buy gear at some website? You personally have not purchased anything. The best BB website by far and that exchange of information cannot be had here. I know we newbies are to read the rules which I did so I don't ask for sources but like I said what is the illegality of a recommendation. Now, please don't chastise me like I'm some poor ragamuffin. Teach us newbies something in an articulate manner. You repeatedly tell us to research. Well, here we are. Thanks.



Honest answer is because no one should be buying illegal steroids that you will be injecting into your body from a website that could be made in some dick faces basement that pisses in the vial and sends it to you. No veteran here uses a website so we will not tell u where to go.  

If that's too hard to understand then this place isn't for u.


----------



## Milo (Jun 7, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Honest answer is because no one should be buying illegal steroids that you will be injecting into your body from a website that could be made in some dick faces basement that pisses in the vial and sends it to you. No veteran here uses a website so we will not tell u where to go.
> 
> If that's too hard to understand then this place isn't for u.


If one were to ask about piss filled vials, where might one look? Asking for a friend.


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 7, 2017)

If you had really been researching as hard as you say you have been in your posts you wouldn't need to ask any questions about websites.  You would already be aware of the pitfalls and why nobody will tell you to order from one.  But, as per your request here is some articulate education.  Websites are a no go because:

1) you have no idea that what you ordered is what it sais it is

2) how do you know it's sterile? You're a PA and you're telling me you're going to inject God knows what from Thailand into your body?

3) how about dosing?

4) what you going to do when you send 500 bucks and get NOTHING back?  Report it to who?

5) how about your stuff getting confiscated by customs or other LE

6) how about them showing up at your door?

7) ok so everything went fine but your PCT drugs are bunk.  Now what?

Probably missed some, but, like I said, this is all kind of common sense and 101 shit, especially if you are a medical professional.

And since I'm on a roll, nobody here is acting "self righteous".  This subject is taken very seriously, that is all.  And know that if there happened to be anybody actually juicing on this board they're certainly not giving up their source, and the reasons why should be common sense as well.  I'm betting you wouldn't recommend somebody you didn't know for a job, would you.  Same principle, more at stake.

IF you're determined to continue to pursue a source in an off handed way though, a website I could recommend is dea.gov.  pretty sure they can hook a brother up.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 7, 2017)

Milo said:


> If one were to ask about piss filled vials, where might one look? Asking for a friend.



Say no more 

I got you fam


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 7, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Say no more
> 
> I got you fam



Ginger showers.


----------



## PAwithmuscles (Jun 7, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Try contributing something here before trying to tell us how to act.
> 
> Let's ask you the same ****ing question repeatedly day after day. See how you like it.


POB, I understand the fatigue and boredom from answering the same question on I daily basis but think about people just starting their quest for a better physique. They really don't understand the dynamics of this website. They think their questions are appropriate. Think about the name of this site; Underground BB. It carries the connotation of being arcane, having answers to forbidden questions. But, the standard crew answers in completely predictable ways. You and bricks contribute something of value. The rest is useless, redneck drivel. The people I'm talking about can't form a sentence without cussing which is indicative of a low IQ. What I'm asking is this; what if a newbie states he has heard good things about a particular site for gear. Can't you guys state something to the effect of "yeah, I've heard good things about them too"?  Is that forbidden or illegal. Does it really put you out on a precarious limb? I know that you, Bricks, and a few others will have a useful and intelligent reply. The rest, well who cares about their responses.


----------



## Jin (Jun 7, 2017)

PAwithmuscles said:


> POB, I understand the fatigue and boredom from answering the same question on I daily basis but think about people just starting their quest for a better physique. They really don't understand the dynamics of this website. They think their questions are appropriate. Think about the name of this site; Underground BB. It carries the connotation of being arcane, having answers to forbidden questions. But, the standard crew answers in completely predictable ways. You and bricks contribute something of value. The rest is useless, redneck drivel. The people I'm talking about can't form a sentence without cussing which is indicative of a low IQ. What I'm asking is this; what if a newbie states he has heard good things about a particular site for gear. Can't you guys state something to the effect of "yeah, I've heard good things about them too"?  Is that forbidden or illegal. Does it really put you out on a precarious limb? I know that you, Bricks, and a few others will have a useful and intelligent reply. The rest, well who cares about their responses.



There is a section for checking sources https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/forums/5-Steroid-Underground-UNCENSORED

The problem is there are so many online sources and UGLs. Some may be legit but others are out to make a quick buck. Even if a member has had a good transaction doesn't mean that others will. A lot of stuff is underdosed etc. I had good luck with my first two cycles and bought them from online sources. Based on bloodwork from the second I know my test was underdosed. I know people that have placed a couple orders just fine from my first source then place a large order and never receive it. 

Bottom line is that it is always a gamble and nobody can recommend an online source with certainty that it'll work out well for you. That's why we recommend you be patient and seek out a local and/or trusted source that isn't openly advertising on the Internet.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 7, 2017)

PAwithmuscles said:


> POB, I understand the fatigue and boredom from answering the same question on I daily basis but think about people just starting their quest for a better physique. They really don't understand the dynamics of this website. They think their questions are appropriate. Think about the name of this site; Underground BB. It carries the connotation of being arcane, having answers to forbidden questions. But, the standard crew answers in completely predictable ways. You and bricks contribute something of value. The rest is useless, redneck drivel. The people I'm talking about can't form a sentence without cussing which is indicative of a low IQ. What I'm asking is this; what if a newbie states he has heard good things about a particular site for gear. Can't you guys state something to the effect of "yeah, I've heard good things about them too"?  Is that forbidden or illegal. Does it really put you out on a precarious limb? I know that you, Bricks, and a few others will have a useful and intelligent reply. The rest, well who cares about their responses.


Blah blah

my iq is higher than yours (98% likely)

i cuss because you asked a stupid ****ing question and made stupid ****ing assumptions. ****. 


Dont try try and play some innocent victim part. Had you read the rules and stickys, you'd have already found the answers to your original post. 

It's ****ing annoying.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 7, 2017)

PAwithmuscles said:


> POB, I understand the fatigue and boredom from answering the same question on I daily basis but think about people just starting their quest for a better physique. They really don't understand the dynamics of this website. They think their questions are appropriate. Think about the name of this site; Underground BB. It carries the connotation of being arcane, having answers to forbidden questions. But, the standard crew answers in completely predictable ways. You and bricks contribute something of value. The rest is useless, redneck drivel. The people I'm talking about can't form a sentence without cussing which is indicative of a low IQ. What I'm asking is this; what if a newbie states he has heard good things about a particular site for gear. Can't you guys state something to the effect of "yeah, I've heard good things about them too"?  Is that forbidden or illegal. Does it really put you out on a precarious limb? I know that you, Bricks, and a few others will have a useful and intelligent reply. The rest, well who cares about their responses.



Well it's still annoying when put that way lol. We have a section for sharing experiences. Not quite for source checking but I try not to be a fascist with the rules.

However that pliable relationship with rules allows the members to express themselves anyway they see fit 

In general it's unappreciated when a new member comes here for one thing. Sources. Also if I recall the OP of this thread has several similar annoying posts and threads where he is told the same thing over and over.


----------



## automatondan (Jun 7, 2017)

PAwithmuscles said:


> POB, I understand the fatigue and boredom from answering the same question on I daily basis but think about people just starting their quest for a better physique. They really don't understand the dynamics of this website. They think their questions are appropriate. Think about the name of this site; Underground BB. It carries the connotation of being arcane, having answers to forbidden questions. But, the standard crew answers in completely predictable ways. You and bricks contribute something of value. The rest is useless, redneck drivel. The people I'm talking about can't form a sentence without cussing which is indicative of a low IQ. What I'm asking is this; what if a newbie states he has heard good things about a particular site for gear. Can't you guys state something to the effect of "yeah, I've heard good things about them too"?  Is that forbidden or illegal. Does it really put you out on a precarious limb? I know that you, Bricks, and a few others will have a useful and intelligent reply. The rest, well who cares about their responses.



So far, you have done nothing but complain about self-righteousness and nitwits with low IQs and honestly dude, each of your posts oozes with self-righteousness and arrogance. Calling the vast majority of this board a bunch of rednecks with low IQs (after being here for a few days) is not going to get you very far. If you want to stick around and try to contribute, do your OWN research, and maybe try to make some friends, you are welcome to do so, but knock it off with the self-righteous attempts of reproval. Talk about annoying....


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 7, 2017)

PAwithmuscles said:


> POB, I understand the fatigue and boredom from answering the same question on I daily basis but think about people just starting their quest for a better physique. They really don't understand the dynamics of this website. They think their questions are appropriate. Think about the name of this site; Underground BB. It carries the connotation of being arcane, having answers to forbidden questions. But, the standard crew answers in completely predictable ways. You and bricks contribute something of value. The rest is useless, redneck drivel. The people I'm talking about can't form a sentence without cussing which is indicative of a low IQ. What I'm asking is this; what if a newbie states he has heard good things about a particular site for gear. Can't you guys state something to the effect of "yeah, I've heard good things about them too"? Is that forbidden or illegal. Does it really put you out on a precarious limb? I know that you, Bricks, and a few others will have a useful and intelligent reply. The rest, well who cares about their responses.




I dont appreciate you stereotyping those of us that cuss and maybe drink natty light while riding the mower around the trailer park shooting squirrels as rednecks.  I happen to like the taste of natty light.  And squirrel.  And the mower gets excellent mileage.  Low IQ?  Ha!  Check annndd mate


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 7, 2017)

widehips71 said:


> I dont appreciate you stereotyping those of us that cuss and maybe drink natty light while riding the mower around the trailer park shooting squirrels as rednecks.  I happen to like the taste of natty light.  And squirrel.  And the mower gets excellent mileage.  Low IQ?  Ha!  Check annndd mate



Ugh natty light? That's ****ing groce


----------



## Beezy (Jun 8, 2017)

Honest_Bio_Chem said:


> i kno everywhere accepts mg wu and pp, but does anyone out there reliable accept cc or echeck for payment?
> 
> thanks members



You guys really messed this thread up! 
Honest_Bio_Chem was going to log in on his other phone as "I_Heart_Gear" and answer his own question with his first post, "I used Honest_Bio_Chem and they took my credit card and had great service! I got my order the same day and I doubled in sized over the weekend! I will be using them exclusively from now on! "

Then we will all happily surrender our CC numbers as usual.


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 8, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ugh natty light? That's ****ing groce




Youre ok with eating squirrel, but not natty light? lol


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 8, 2017)

PAwithmuscles said:


> POB, I understand the fatigue and boredom from answering the same question on I daily basis but think about people just starting their quest for a better physique. They really don't understand the dynamics of this website. They think their questions are appropriate. Think about the name of this site; Underground BB. It carries the connotation of being arcane, having answers to forbidden questions. But, the standard crew answers in completely predictable ways. You and bricks contribute something of value. The rest is useless, redneck drivel. The people I'm talking about can't form a sentence without cussing which is indicative of a low IQ. What I'm asking is this; what if a newbie states he has heard good things about a particular site for gear. Can't you guys state something to the effect of "yeah, I've heard good things about them too"?  Is that forbidden or illegal. Does it really put you out on a precarious limb? I know that you, Bricks, and a few others will have a useful and intelligent reply. The rest, well who cares about their responses.


You have a lot of balls talking shit about the "majority" of members here. You haven't contributed a single ounce of useful information but you expect all of your questions answered. Let me break this down for you MR HIGH IQ, if you are so goddamn smart then find your own answers. Your repetitive questions and post are irritating and you deserve every smartass reply to them.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 8, 2017)

Natty light is the best for yard work.  Enough alcohol to get a buzz, enough water to stay hydrated in 90-100 degree weather.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jun 8, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> dr tillacle takes checks



Shit, Dr tillacle will take a $2 food stamp.


----------



## automatondan (Jun 8, 2017)

widehips71 said:


> Youre ok with eating squirrel, but not natty light? lol



Im with Pillar, you had me at squirrel, but lost me with the natty light talk...


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 8, 2017)

automatondan said:


> Im with Pillar, you had me at squirrel, but lost me with the natty light talk...


Same here. Have some class man. Bush is like another $0.02 per can.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 8, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Same here. Have some class man. Bush is like another $0.02 per can.


You want class, get a box of wine and some Dixie cups.


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 8, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Same here. Have some class man. Bush is like another $0.02 per can.



Class? I'm riding a mower. Eating squirrels. Besides, that kind of money could put my kids into the best public schools which could eventually propel them into one of those new trailers at the front of the lot. Assholes


----------



## automatondan (Jun 8, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Same here. Have some class man. Bush is like another $0.02 per can.





widehips71 said:


> Class? I'm riding a mower. Eating squirrels. Besides, that kind of money could put my kids into the best public schools which could eventually propel them into one of those new trailers at the front of the lot. Assholes



Im not mad, im just disappointed in both of you... at least go for a PBR, it was voted america's best beer.


----------



## Hardhittingoldboy (Oct 26, 2017)

I think this comment really made the pennie drop for me I get it now


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 26, 2017)

I put cereal in the bowl before i pour the milk....


----------

